# New Carbon Batteries



## Derick (15/5/14)

http://gigaom.com/2014/05/13/a-japa...g-lasting-and-safer-battery-made-from-carbon/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

@Derick 

Grait info. Hope it will be available in the near future


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

@Derick 

Grait info. Hope it will be available in the near future


----------



## Derick (15/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Derick
> 
> Grait info. Hope it will be available in the near future


Well, they say in the article that they will start development later this year - I guess time will tell


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Derick said:


> Well, they say in the article that they will start development later this year - I guess time will tell



Jip, so lets just hope


----------



## Gizmo (15/5/14)

This will take awhile to hit mainstream but big deal for the future specially for phones and tablets too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (15/5/14)

Finally a new battery tech that looks promising. 

This may just be the start of the next tech race if it really is all they promised. Mobile devices (ecigs included), vehicles, robotics, military tech (exoskeletons). All of them are held back by the humble Li-Ion Cell at the moment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (15/5/14)

yes please put me down for 1 exoskeleton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/5/14)

denizenx said:


> yes please put me down for 1 exoskeleton


Autobots, move out!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (16/5/14)

Screw Optimus, I want an Iron Man suit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (16/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Screw Optimus, I want an Iron Man suit


Forget the suit, I want extremis


----------



## annemarievdh (16/5/14)

Hahaha you guys don't know your super hero's, The best one is Thor . Now that would be good Batteries


----------



## Die Kriek (16/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahaha you guys don't know your super hero's, The best one is Thor . Now that would be good Batteries


Unlimited power, but only to those deemed worthy by the allfather? Guess I'm screwed then, my plunder is my own, Odin aint getting none of it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

